

Ask HN: What would you exchange for an hour of  1to1 coding lesson? - trez

You want to learn coding, I (or s.o else on HN) can teach you. What would you pay for it? Anything but money.
======
hackerjam
Editing -- turning your ill-phrased and grammatically awkward English into
(delightfully) readable prose.

~~~
trez
Sorry for not being a native english speaker

